# Track day insurance?



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Anyone know of any good one's.



Graham


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

I'd also be interested.
Is it the done thing, to get track day insurance, or do most people just hope they don't crash !!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You really haven't done a search have you. These get mentioned all the time. I use them.

competition car insurance


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Ta any idea on price?

Graham


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Depends on where - UK or Europe - and how much you want to insure the car for. Call up and ask for Steve Hallam.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Will do i need some for Saturday oulton park. Just wanted to know a ball park figure. As my mate got some for 135 on an 8k evo4.

Graham


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

UK trackdays are about £250 for me on £40k GT-R. I have claimed for a crash on the 'Ring though!


----------

